# ******* Go-Pro



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

This past weekend some family and I went to Hidden Falls ATV Park in Marble Falls, Texas and I was able to capture some footage of the park. I ended up making my own Go-Pro, took a Point and Shoot Camera and attached it to the brake ressy on the handlebars. Sorry for all the bouncy video.....actually suprised me how well it turned out. Not much mud but some water and alot of rock crawling/trail riding. Hope you guys enjoy.

Check out my videos on my youtube page, I have about 10 different videos of this weekend. I've included one below
http://www.youtube.com/user/beachcruiser


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks like it makes pretty good video!


----------

